# Just A Reminder



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

With Christmas coming up we're lighting up trees and decorating homes with electrical doo dads. We're smart enough not to overload a circuit, but our friends may not be.

This don't look good:
.


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 1, 2007)

I have been in a few garage workshops that had the same set up, and you see this a lot at Christmas . Cabinetman thanks for the picture I am sure there are some out there that have forgot all about safety at this time of year.

Bruce.


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

:huh: Guilty.....That looks like every shop I've ever had. No accidents though...knock on wood!!!


----------



## rob.hough (Jul 27, 2007)

Looks like my bands old studio space, just a bit more organize.


----------

